# Blue Dragon Charters offshore



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

We put to sea under a REALLY dark sky and 10kt winds pointing the bow east for 70 nm before we pulled the throttle back ate the temp break. The bottom machines temp reading spiked from 67degrees to a steamy 72. We dropped out riggers and screamed the lines out form a tight tuna spread. Then after an hour trolling the right rigger poped and a 15 lb dolphin took to the air followed by 2 more of his buddys. The dolphin and swarmed the rest of our remaining baits but just as fast as they appeared the took off back to the deep. Then it was slow we trolled up a little blackfin tuna the we sent back and got to see some of the biggest porpoise iv'e seen in a long time. Later in the afternoon we settled in for the afternoon bite pulling a single yellowfin out of it and a few more missed bites between various baits. After the seas had calmed down we went ahead and marked a few areas to drop for tilefish for upcoming deep drop charters and were busy as soon as the baits hit the bottom with doubles of tilefish(to 12lbs) and black seabass (to 4 lbs). We called it a day and pointed the bow west and headed to the dock at 30 kts unter calm winds and a awsome sunset. 

Capt. Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------

